# Introducing myself!



## twiggy56

Hi ladies,

Iv been with my fiancé for nearly 5 years and been engaged for over one year...in which time we have brought our beautiful daughter, Abigail, into the world :cloud9: (I fell preg 1 month after getting engaged!)

When I fell preg, wedding plans took a back seat as her arrival took up all the excitement. Anyway, now she is here and 7 months old, we're wanting to get this wedding on track! She has the same last name as her daddy and id love to share it with them...

Ultimately I just want to say the vows, be his Mrs, grow old together and watch our babies grow up...but im quite excited about a special day too :winkwink:

Thanks for reading, and I hope to share my journey and all of yours down the isle! :flower:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww that's so sweet. Good luck hun. Enjoy every minute of it :) x


----------



## katycam

Hey :) congratulations and good luck :D


----------



## honeybee2

:wohoo:

welcome hunny, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## booflebump

Welcome to Bride and Beyond sweetie! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Thank you ladies! I dint just want to start lurking and posting in here without an intro :haha:

oh and honeybee2, you arent the honeybee I remember waaay back in the ttc boards are you? There was a regular poster with honeybee in her username...I did wonder a while back what happened to her!


----------



## honeybee2

ye thats me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never go in TTC because its started to stress me out- still no baby though after 21 months :cry:


----------



## twiggy56

aww! I wondered what happened to you! You were so regular in the threads, but when i conceived abigail, didnt see you much after that...hope you're well!

thats such a coincidence that I was thinking that the other day! :wacko: Hope you get your bfp soon huni :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

well, i dont think it'll happen anytime soon hun. We have a scan but they're thinking of putting me on clomid or trying iui but it'll take a year to see a specialist at the heath (cardiff) so it'll be just after the wedding!!! we are not using contraception though but im pretty sure it wont be anytime soon!!!! congrats on your little bundle, she is totally squeezable!!!


----------



## twiggy56

aww thanks hun, shes a cheeky little madam...im still holding out hope for a surprise one for you...I got my little surprise bundle after no AF for 93 days!! :wacko:

sometimes even crazy dreams come true...:cloud9:


----------



## honeybee2

i know- its silly really i dont want to be a pregnant bride as i have the perfect (my dream) dress but at the same time i keep thinking- can i really afford to loose out my chances by using contraception?


----------



## Pops

:yipee: You're here!!!!!!

You will make a beautiful bride and A will be a gorgeous Flower Girl :cloud9:

Can't wait to hear your plans xxx


----------



## twiggy56

honeybee, i can see from your ticker you are only 10 months away from your wedding...so if you are really not keen on being a pregnant bride, you could hold off until it would be safe for you to get prgenant but still not show? That way you'd cut down the time using contraception? I suppose its upto you how much it would bother you? Im sure if you found out you were preg and would have a bump by the wedding day it would be such a happy and exciting thing, you wouldnt mind at all :hugs:

Popsie! :yipee: I am indeedy getting my butt into gear to get this wedding on track! _Think_ we've found a venue...going to view it on tuesday! Im so excited :happydance:

but omgeee! HOW close is _your_ wedding day now?! Little miss IJP is going to be the most ADORABLE little addition to your day! The boyo is guna be one lucky man when he sees his girls on the big day...:cloud9:


----------



## aly888

Hey welcome to Bride and Beyond :yipee:

Your engagement sounds the same as mine. We got engaged in Feb 09, got pregnant in March 09, put wedding plans on hold for her and now she is 9 months we are back to planning the wedding again :happydance:

Have you got a date/year in mind for the big day? xx


----------



## twiggy56

These LOs coming along and putting all our plans out the window eh? :winkwink: 

Yep im hoping late summer next year...so around Aug/Sept 2011! Im viewing a venue on tuesday that im pretty sure is 'the one' so it will depend on when it is available I guess, that will determine our date! :happydance:

Im getting really excited now- im just worried about costs!! :wacko: There seems to be loads of ways to cut corners though!


----------



## aly888

twiggy56 said:


> These LOs coming along and putting all our plans out the window eh? :winkwink:
> 
> Yep im hoping late summer next year...so around Aug/Sept 2011! Im viewing a venue on tuesday that im pretty sure is 'the one' so it will depend on when it is available I guess, that will determine our date! :happydance:
> 
> Im getting really excited now- im just worried about costs!! :wacko: There seems to be loads of ways to cut corners though!

 haha, I know!! Love them to pieces though :cloud9:

I hope the venue is as nice as you imagine it to be. We viewed a venue last weekend and it wasnt what we thought. But at least we have plenty of time to find somewhere!!

Don't worry about money. There are a million ways to cut costs and keep to a budget. Although, we are being sneaky and are thinking about extending our mortgage to free up some money for the wedding :haha: (don't get me wrong...nothing spectacular. £5k at the most probably) but you can have such an amazing and magical wedding day with a small budget. Do you have a budget yet? xx


----------



## twiggy56

nope! Our budget is whatever we can keep it down to pretty much! We'l buy little bits each month or save where we can for big stuff...both side of the family will help out too...damn I wish i had savings!! If we made ourselves a budget I doubt we'd stick to it :dohh:

We dont wana put ourselves into major debt for the day, but we want it to be special so we're going to compromise and do loads of things ourselves...

Have you got a budget planned? What have you got as a list of stuff to do/get? I need help where to start!! I might get a wedding mag as I bought them when i first got engaged and they have lists in them?

make stuff and get creative and crafty!


----------



## aly888

The only budget we have is we know we don't want to spend more than £5k or £6k. We don't know how that is broken down though yet. It's mad how quick it all adds up. We've already mentally spent £2k on our ceremony venue and a photographer (we know quite a few photographers, but they are all going to be guests. I don't really want a guest to take our photos though :shrug:) but we still have the reception venue, the food, the outfits, the flowers...well, everything really. And only £3k left to allocate. lol!! Shame the dress I want is £1450 too :dohh::dohh:

Buying little bits as you go is a good idea. It breaks up the cost. You are right to not want to get into silly debt over your wedding day. It will be perfect whether you spend £3,000 or £30,000 :flower: xx


----------



## hevGsd

Hiya! Aww isn't your little one a cutie!! Good luck with all the wedding planning! :flower:


----------



## twiggy56

aww thanks hevGsd! We think shes pretty cute too :cloud9:


----------



## Arlandria

Hello! :waves:

I have already had a wee chat in another thread but this is a proper welcome! 

I love it in this wedding section it's where I spend most of my bnb time at the min! 

I'm Cass - hopfully getting married in 2012 after 2 1/2 years of engagement and bringing up our Daughter Olivia - like you, the wedding had to take a back seat but now its alllllll go! 

XX


----------



## twiggy56

:wave: *officially* Hellooo Cass!

Thank you for the welcome m'dear...iv got a feeling i'l be spending a big chunk of my BnB time stalking this section!

How coukd you _not_ love it in here?! its so exciting! :yipee:


----------



## honeybee2

i love love love it in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTC was depressing me because in the end, I was left behind babyless while the other members proceeded to forst tri but in here- everyone is so positive and a wedding day is always a positive thing!!!


----------



## twiggy56

aww honeybee I want to give you a massive :hugs:

I was felt so desperate in ttc..._always_ thought id be there for the long haul, no periods, no cycle regularity whatsoever, first try at it, was just getting my head around all the terms, id even started looking in lttc as i really believed id be in there, it was cd 93 and I tested without a hope, but low and behold, there was my two lines...

the ttc section can get a little crazy, and be very heartbreaking when, as you say, you make friends, and they move on...but im sure you know it'l happen for you...not being in the ttc section is probably healthier for you, more relaxed that way! Just how conceiving your baby should be :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

ye!!! my mum and people around me kep saying that its not my time yet- butit still doesnt stop me from worrying!


----------



## hevGsd

honeybee2 said:


> i love love love it in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTC was depressing me because in the end, I was left behind babyless while the other members proceeded to forst tri but in here- everyone is so positive and a wedding day is always a positive thing!!!

I know exactly how you feel! I was in LTTTC an it was driving me crazy! I definalty couldnt cope in TTC so many people were moaning about not getting pregnant after 3 cycles trying! Ha try nearly 4 years not getting pregnant! Im trying not to think about it too much. What will be will be! :thumbup: Planning my wedding with you lot is totally taking my mind off OPKs and eveything!


----------



## Heidi

Hey Twiggy congratulations on wedding planning!!!! Even though i got married in May i still love browsing through this section. 
I put in a suggestion for a wedding section and was sooooo happy when it went up just in time for my planning :happydance: 
Good luck with your planning and enjoy it, it will be here before you know it. Hope things are well with Abigail :hugs:


----------



## Pops

Are you telling us the venue you like sweetie or keeping it a secret for now!? :flower:

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Aww thanks heids! Long time no speak luvvy...so YOU made this section happen?! BIG thank you in that case! I already love it in here :flower: My little abigailly isnt so little anymore, where did the last 7 months go?! Hope millie is getting on, she looks ADORABLE in your siggy! :cloud9:


no no Pops! I dont mind sharing! Im so excited to see it tomorrow!! 

Here it is...we get married in The Water Lily which is out on the water...and the recpetion in the bit with the dome (you can take the virtual tour on the homepage!) 

https://www.thevu.co.uk/

:happydance:


----------



## Heidi

Well i just created the thread and everyone else agreed :blush: 

Time really does go fast doesn't it, 7 months!!!:wacko: She's adorable!
Millie is 4 1/2 months now, only seems like yesterday we were in TTC and charting :)
So have you set a date? Your venue looks gorgeous!


----------



## Arlandria

OMG - that place is GORGEOUS!!!! So cute!!!


----------



## honeybee2

i saw the waterlily on wedding TV - they were on about venues in scotland!!!!!!!!!!


it looks sensational!!!


----------



## twiggy56

omg girlsss!

iv booked it! :happydance: Saw it today and its stunning!

Im getting hitched there on the 25th Aug 2011!! :yipee:


----------



## honeybee2

woooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :wohoo: :wohoo: so happy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blob

You need a countdown to your wedding ticker now Laura :wohoo: Still not amused by your lack of text woman!!!!!!! :sulk:

EEEEK very exited for you hun!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

ooops, sarah im sowee :blush:

You know me, crap at texting! :dohh:

Will you come dress shopping with me?! You'l have to find cuuuute outfits for tabs and rosalie too..I want a pic of abigail, tabs and rosalie all together in their frocks :haha:


----------



## Arlandria

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 


Wahoooooo!!


----------



## twiggy56

eek! guys im so excited!! 

Iv got all this included in my package:

for 75 days guests (100 evening guests)

Hire of Waterlily Island for ceremony
Hire of Oasis for evening reception
Glass of sparkling wine/Iced bottled beer after ceremony
Glass of champ for toast
4 course meal
Large glass of red/white wine with meal
Stationary (menus, place names & table plan)
Chair covers and choice of your choice sash colour
Use of grounds for photographs
DJ for evening reception (will play your choice of tracks/music style)
Use of own private Bridal Room
Use of sword or cake knife & cake table
Evening buffet


----------



## Arlandria

How much have you got that for hun? If you dont mind me asking! x


----------



## twiggy56

£3,500 :happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

also might be getting a few extras when the manger comes back from her days off and we crunch numbers :muaha:


----------



## Heidi

Thats a bargain! Its so beautiful! congrats on having an official date :)


----------



## twiggy56

thanks heids...its been a long time coming! Its scary once you have a date though...but im just in love with the place :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

You dont have much left to do now :haha:

Have you got a list of things to do?

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG Tabs will be 3, Abs nearly 2 (ish) and Rosalie almost 1 :cloud9: They are going to look soooo cute. Are they all wearing bows on their heads :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

NO!! I dont have a list...I like lists, and anything organisation...help me do a list!

I need:

Registrar
Marriage License
Rings
Dress
Bridesmaid dresses
Sort out Suits
Flowers
Favours
Accommodation for friends & family

Anything iv forgotten?


----------



## Heidi

Shoes 
are you having someone do your hair and make up?
jewellery?


----------



## Arlandria

twiggy56 said:


> £3,500 :happydance:

WOW!!!! Bargain :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I did my licence bit like a week before :dohh:

Cake? 
Make up and you need to find a hairstyle?
Do you need to buy the lanterns?


----------



## Arlandria

lol, I have a spreadsheet :blush: with a list of everything and an estimated price lol am i sad! this is whats on our list...


Rings
Wedding Dress
Bride Shoes
Underwear
Hair & Make Up
Bridesmaid Dress
Bridesmaid Shoes
Flower Girls Dress
Flower Girls Shoes 
David&#8217;s Suit Hire
Scots/Adams Suit Hire
Phil/jamie Suit Hire
Dad #1 Suit Hire
Dad #2 Suit Hire
Venue
Ceremony
Meal per head adults
Meal per head children
Drinks per head
Table Dressing
Evening Buffet
Venue extras
DJ / Band
Kids Entertainment
Cake
Flowers: Bouquets
Flowers: Button holes etc
Flowers: Tables etc
Flowers: Mums Bouquets
Bestmen/B&#8217;maid gifts
&#8216;Save the date&#8217; magnets
Invitations (Day)
Invitations (Evening)
Thank you Cards
Favours
Favours Boxes/Bags
Name cards
Table Plan & settings
Guest Book & Wedding Album
Cars/Bus
Photographer
Videographer
Honeymoon
Wedding Insurance
Notice of marriage ? is this the same as licence??


----------



## twiggy56

:shock: wow cassie thats a detailed list! U make me feel unorganised :haha:

Heidi- you're right, I still need my shoes

Abigail's flower girl dress and accessories

Sarah- Already spoken to Andrea and she is doing my cake :happydance: and lanterns you can get off ebay for pennies :thumbup:

I think i'l do my own hair and make-up, im so funny about my hair and my make-up, I dont think anyone would do it how I like! I'l maybe go into Mac in Edinburgh see if they'l show me a few things at the counter, they always snatch you away to get a make-over and i never agree, this time i'l be asking THEM :rofl:

My friend sarah is doing photography, shes amazing...and its her gift to us so that sorted.

Dont think the venue needs that many flowers, just my bouquet, buttonholes and abigails/bridesmaids bouquets...top table flowers are also included in our price! They let you choose any flower any colour so i'l be matching that to whatever flowers I choose.

INVITATIONS! gah...i have forgotten them, but i think i'l go get nice card, lace and pearls and do them myself?


----------



## Blob

See i thought i would do mine but then i gave up :haha: 

I did my own makeup but i got my hairdresser to do my hair and sent photos to the hairdresser in Skye?


----------



## twiggy56

I know how I want it....iv got a pic, cut it out a wedding magazine when I first got engaged...and I still love it!

A hairdresser would maybe be nice...spose if you did a trail run then it'd be alright as you could be sure they do it how you want?


----------



## Blob

Laura the girl we use is a wedding hairdresser she's awesome could try her and get her to see you at your mums and do a trial with your sisters too? she's really nice, We got one I didn't know in Skye and the b***h charged me over £300 :cry:


----------



## twiggy56

WOT :shock:

£300?!! We definitely dont have anything _near_ that in the budget...I wasnt even planning on getting a hairdresser!


----------



## Blob

It was because so many people got their hair done and then they left us with the bill :dohh: But she was only there for 2hrs :shock:


----------



## twiggy56

bloody hell, well I wont be having that...do we know anyone close thats a hairdresser lol!!

no, seriously, im not joking :shock:


----------



## Blob

I would have taken Angela if i could :dohh: would have also made sure the price was set before hand...


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks luv...will make sure I get a set price, either that or I dont really care doing it myself...will get it trimmed week beforehand and then im going to get clip in hair extensions, not to make my hair longer, but make it thicker for putting in an updo :thumbup: As you know what my hair is like! I want it to be volumed up for the big day :happydance:


----------

